# Solid hooker for Tarpon.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

My strike to landed ratio for Tarpon using J-hooks in lures and flies is abysmal. I do much better with sharp circle hooks especially with flies, soft plastics and live bait.

This is my go-to soft plastic for Snook and Tarpon. It swims more naturally than paddle tail swim baits. The lure is a* NORTH FORK TACKLE Live Magic Shad.* Using my Ty-Wrap rig or my home made center pin screw in mount I have caught as many as 3 Tarpon on the same swim bait. 

When I get a strike, I drop the rod tip until the line comes tight then reel until the drag starts slipping. Hookups are at least 75% and most that I hold for the first 3 jumps are landed.

Notice how the hook is rigged. (7/0 Gamakatsu in line circle hook) Simple *SNELL KNOT* with the tag end on the bottom of the hook. I pinch a split shot on this tag end. It acts as a keel to prevent spinning. When I am trolling with my outboard I sometimes add 2-3 split shot or a small egg sinker. The leader 1s 80# Test Trilene Big Game with a finished length of 11-12" This rig is darn near fool proof.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gonna have to try this one, thanks!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks good. Gives me a chance to use all the Fork Tackle in my freshwater gear too.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Reminds me of the old Banjo minnow rigs

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------

